# RIP Logan, 11/07/2009



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My dear sweet boy Logan passed away yesterday. He was only 3.5 years old. Back in February I woke up one morning to find Logan having a seizure in the living room, and rushed him to Purdue Veterinary Hospital. He remained in the ICU for a week before coming home with a diagnosis of idiopathic SIADH. I was informed that the medication was not FDA approved yet and if Logans sodium levels in his blood didn't match the levels in his brain water would rush in or out to equalize, causing brain damage or worse. But he seemed to be doing so great, and acted his normal happy self with water restriction. 

I would not trade the last 9 months with Logan for a million dollars. I work at a stable, teaching riding lessons and training horses. I put the dogs up for my lessons yesterday morning, when I went to go let the dogs out I found Logan on his side with his legs and head twitching slightly like the seizure back in February. I pulled him into my lap, and was frozen in panic not sure what to do. I don't have a vet down here, I drive up to my old vet still and do not know of emergency vet hospitals down here. But then he was gone, so fast. I'm not sure how long I held him, but then I got up and walked towards one of the boarders who looked at my face and exclaimed "whats wrong?!" 

Since it had to happen, I'm glad it happened at the barn where I was immediately surrounded by friends. Once I could no longer stay with him, they took care of everything to bury him at the edge of the woods and then showed me his place so I can visit. Tessa was and is very depressed as well. She layed against the body as I stroked him. Afterwards, she wouldn't leave my side. I had to work a birthday party that afternoon, and when I kept trying to put her up in various places so she wouldnt be in the way she escaped from every one within minutes so I just worked the party with her as my shadow. 

Rest in peace my dear sweet boy, it was meant to be and I only wish it wasn't so short.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Bless Logan. I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

again, i'm so sorry Lin... seems like only yesterday that we got our boys
















from me n the pups!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm am SO sorry! What a gorgeous boy, and so young.







I remember reading about his previous health problem, but thought (and hoped) that he was okay. How sad.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Lin, I'm so very sorry
















Logan


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I was trying to embed this youtube video, but I see the code is in html so thats why it didn't work. So here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrz95kuWPlk


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi lin, so sorry to hear about logan, bless his heart. am glad to know that you've found a place to live, haven't seen any posts from you since back when things weren't going so well. take good care.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. He certainly was a beauty. What a sad outcome to lose him so soon.
sending hugs


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thoughts with you.

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow..I'm so sorry! How tragic, so young and handsome.







I'm glad you were with him..


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Lin. What a beautiful and sweet boy he was. You can just tell by his face what a happy boy he was, and what a wonderful life he had with you. Rest in peace, sweet Logan.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry Lin. How awful. Thankfully you were there to comfort him. He was such a beautiful boy, I know you must be hurting a lot right now. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Logan.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

So much love and companionship, such a lucky boy was Logan to have you loving him so much. Thank you for sharing sweet Logan with us. May your memories of the joy and love you shared with him bring you some comfort now and in the days ahead. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Lin you have had sush a tough haul and now to lose Logan.
















I am so sorry.























Run free pretty boy.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm very sorry to read of this sad loss. My deepest sympathy.

RIP Logan,


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Condolences on the loss of your precious dog.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What handsome boy he was. I'm sorry to hear of his passing--especially at such a young age. R.I.P. dear Logan


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so sorry


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

3 1/2 years is no where near long enough. I'm sorry to hear. Rest peacefully Logan and watch over your furparents with all the love that they gave to you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I just saw this. Lin, I am SO sorry to hear about Logan. It is never easy to lose a beloved companion but so much more difficult when they're so young. 

You take good care and try to cherish the wonderful memories the three of you shared.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Lin, I'm so so sorry to read this. I often wonder how you are doing. Now to learn of yet another tragedy befalling you. How horrible.

I'm sorry for your loss of such a young beautiful fellow. Logan will await for you at the bridge. 








R.I.P. Logan


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So so sorry for your loss. He looked like a beautiful loving boy.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog and from the expressions in his pictures, I would say a beautiful soul as well.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful boy. Mein Luther was taken away from me way too young from epilepsy, was only about a year after he started seizing so I do really feel your pain.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a beautiful boy. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im so sorry.








What a tragedy. Im sure hes glad that he had you to love him.
Even if it was for a short time.
I wil pray for you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry, he was such a gorgeous boy((


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for your support. This has been very hard. When I went into work on Tuesday (I was off sun and mon) there was a card for me signed by everyone that was there on Sat when it happened. 

I'm wearing his tags on a necklace chain for right now, and put his collar on Tessa in addition to her own. It really hurts, I miss him so much. I never expected to have such a short period of time with him. And its tough with Tessa, her separation anxiety came back full force. My bedroom is downstairs in a finished basement. There's a 4 foot tall metal baby gate at the top of the stairs, and it worked fine to keep Logan and Tessa down there. But I went to a movie yesterday with my roommate (first time Tessa was alone, since she comes to work with me) and she must have jumped the gate, from the stairs! The kitchen and living room was a disaster, she must have been running laps. Its making me consider adopting another GSD sooner rather than later. Idealy I'd like to foster, but the GSD rescue in my area (where I had adopted Logan) closed down. I don't think I'm ready to open my heart up again... I looked through petfinder a bit today at senior dogs, but none grabbed my heart strings. With Logan I had searched petfinder daily for around 2 months, and the second I saw his photo I knew he was the one. He came home with me that very day.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read about Logan. It's so hard when we lose our beloved four legged friends and he was so young and handsome, I'm sure it's very hard on you and Tessa.







Hugs for you both


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

This hurts to read. I am so so sorry for your loss of this beautiful boy.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

So very sorry to read this. Such an incredibly handsome dog. Hugs.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I too am so sorry for your loss of a loved dog that was too young to be taken to the bridge.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm just seeing this and I'm so very sorry. The red and blacks are my favorite. They are so regal and handsome.







Logan God speed!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.. what a gorgous boy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

It always hurts so much to lose a much loved dog, but one so young just tears your heart out. I'm so sorry for your loss of Logan, he was such a beautiful boy. 








Run free at the Bridge, Logan!


----------

